# cm9



## demond55 (Dec 27, 2011)

Just leting everyone know an updated version of cm9has ben posted and they have the sound working but still no video. Just go to the xda site and find the cm9 thread


----------



## demond55 (Dec 27, 2011)

Jackpot just posted the update with video so now everything is working with minior bugs like you can't watch videos on YouTube in HD and some people have said that netflix still do sent work but I'm sure with the speed of jackpot is going it will be fixed vary soon


----------



## nedrover (Apr 29, 2012)

Great ROM, but:

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I'm going nuts![/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]The following is happening:[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]On 'power-off' close down, something remains running. The screen goes blank and the power button is off, as in a normal power-off. I have switched off every thing I can think of - GPS, Wifi, apps etc, but the tablet remains warm and the battery rapidly runs down to dead flat in about 6 hours. This, of course, makes the tablet no longer portable as it needs to be plugged in most of the time.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Anyone any ideas?[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Apart from that, this is a great ROM[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]


----------



## skieffer88 (Nov 6, 2011)

nedrover said:


> Great ROM, but:
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I'm going nuts![/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]The following is happening:[/background]
> ...


Well if you could say exactly what rom that would help tons but if you are using one with hashcodes 3.0 kernel it is instructed that early versions of the kerrnel you must hold the power button for 20 seconds to turn off completely.... You may want to try a newer rom I am using the aokp build 36 rom and it is amazing so many custom options, the bettery life is great and all...... I leave mine on stand by for 24 hours at a time and still have half a batttery with wifi on..... If anything else let me know

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nedrover (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi Skieffer88,

I am running Android 4.0.3 with Kernel version 2.6.35.7+, Cyanogen Mod - Energy CM9 Kang

I have done all the pressing for 20 seconds bit.

In fact it is only when a full power off is requested, that this happens. Just a single quick press, putting it to sleep and everything is fine.

Bu on Power down, the battery disappears rapidly.


----------

